
Beta – Aangle – Reaction Videos of Anything on Your Phone - szabon
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.getswizzle.angle
======
szabon
Aangle basically lets you record anything on your screen with a floating
window that shows your front camera. We even let you record both camera's at
the same time!

